# What have we let ourselves in for!



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

When we had our old cross collie Heather put to sleep we both said ‘that’s it, no more, life will be much simpler without a dog’.

Well, fast forward 2 ½ years and meet Amber, our brand new out of the wrapper 8 week old Red tricolour Border Collie.

So far, she is settling in very well. If you ignore the following:

Jumping into the basket right on top of our sleeping 16 year old cat,
Launching herself onto the coffee table and surfing across it,
Chewing the rug (very cute – puts her toy on top of it and pretends she’s chewing that instead),

I can hear lots of crashing and growling coming from the kitchen as I type this, I think it’s the cats food dish being dragged the length of the house.

Having said that, I worry more when she goes all quiet, then I really know she's up to something!

As I said, what have we let ourselves in for


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

She looks lovely .....

Lots of love, care and attention mixed with a lot of training and discipline should result in ...................... who knows what ??????

You've got 10 / 15 years ahead of you to get it right !!!!!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

She looks adorable. The puppy stage will not last long.................
then the real fun starts. :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Hezbez - best decision you've made in years.

And Rory agrees!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

She is beautiful and congratulations on your new addition to the family.




PS Our puppy is quite a handful at times but so cute. :roll:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Morag And Andy

I WANT ONE TOO* :wink:*


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

She's gorgeous.


Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a normal dog then :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Enjoy her and happy training :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as a border collie owner myself (and choccy lab) I can confidently say that after a few months of rigorous training you will soon be doing exactly what you are told to do :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

scottie said:


> I WANT ONE TOO* :wink:*


*

George - after the day we've had with her - let me check how much it would cost to package her up and send her down to you :lol:*


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> as a border collie owner myself (and choccy lab) I can confidently say that after a few months of rigorous training you will soon be doing exactly what you are told to do :lol:


You're not wrong there, you can see her wee brain working already, they are soooo clever.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

She looks like a little beauty,congratulations,she will keep you fit in the coming weeks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dont Believe you Hezbez

That sweet innocent looking pup

Trouble?? Never :lol: :lol:

Absolutely gorgeous  

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

She looks so cute - got you exactly where she wants you :lol: 

Enjoy her to bits

Sue


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, she's lovely. Our Pommie is now about 15 months old. She is huge and we are convinced there is ridgeback in her. Training took a nose-dive when she discovered rabbits and she's back on a long lead until the autumn now. She met her first sheep in Wales this weekend, and she will not be off a lead near them either - mind you, we could never let our old collie x, Charlie, off a lead around sheep.

Pommie chewed through her seat belt harness on the way back in the van this weekend, but other than that she seems to have taken well to the van - except she takes up a lot of room in our PVC!

Have fun with your dog. I think they are a delight most of the time and make us smile so much.

Lesley


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

SPACEFLOWER said:


> PS Our puppy is quite a handful at times but so cute. :roll:


Quite a handful!?

Who has to get up at 0300 hrs to let the little perisher sashay round the garden for a pee, apologise for her enthusiastic people and dogs greetings?

The kitchen looks like a kindergarten after a hectic three-day bun fight and the garden starting to resemble the Somme battlefield.

But she's great fun and has got me out walking again which is most probably a life saver.

Have fun Hezbez at least you wont need sleeping pills now :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Lovely pup, but I am biased as we have had border collies for 20+ years.
Current example is two and a half and a complete joy to have. Has cost me a new (artificial) lawn as she seemed to think the grass version had bones buried everywhere and she just had to dig them up :evil: 
We took her to puppy training early on and she soon learnt the basics, but chooses to ignore them as and when she wants. She is great with our young nephews and nieces and wags her whole body when they arrive at the garden gate as she knows they love to play with her.
She has about 15 toys and knows the name of each one so if we say go and get daffy, she does.
She sleeps wherever she wants and is spoilt rotten, by me mainly. :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Morag & Andy

I've only just seen this post, what a beautiful dog, sounds a bundle of fun. Mollie says she can't wait to meet her.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Ahwwww and ooooh hoooo.

The are definitely born cute so you don't throttle them! Lol best of luck


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
So far so good, she did drop my mobile phone into my cup of tea a couple of days back, but it's working again so she is forgiven.

Typical Border Collie, already trying to push the boundaries to see how much she can get away with. 

Been out in the car, loves it, so finger's crossed she'll like the motorhome. 

Sleeps all night, house training is coming on. She's had a few baps on the nose from the cat, so I think they're getting the demarcation lines drawn.

She gets the zoomies about 9 o'clock every night and races around from room to room. Keep trying to tell her not to overdo it with her young body but she doesn't listen.

Roll on second jag time and when she can get out. Puppy training classes here we come!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Roll on second jag time and when she can get out. Puppy training classes here we come! 
_

then she can start in earnest training you

after all you have a lot to learn

Aldra


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Aaaw! Amber is so cute. She has a very pretty, butter wouldn't melt, face. Are her eyes blue or green?
Lesley


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

patnles said:


> Aaaw! Amber is so cute. She has a very pretty, butter wouldn't melt, face. Are her eyes blue or green?
> Lesley


Blue at the moment, but think they will turn green.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Morag

The terrorists say woof woof to Amber and cant wait to meet her.

Now your pockets will be full of poo bags and biscuits :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Amber is 6 months old today :new-bday: 

Amazing how quickly she's growing up. It's been hard work having a young puppy, plus she's a border collie which makes it double hard!
But she is great, touch wood, very healthy so far, showing all the signs of going to be a great dog and best of all.....she LOVES motorhoming!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good heavens

Is she six months already?

A lovely looking dog , congratulations  

ALdra


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

She is a beauty, have many happy years with her
Don


----------

